# Plowing with small tractor-loader



## BobF (Mar 5, 2005)

I recently got a small tractor-loader, mainly for dirt but hoping to do a little plowing. It isn't really suited for that, and I'm not up for buying another blade this year. Still helps a lot, especially with those mountains the city plows leave in the driveway! But I have part broken-up asphalt and part dirt, and can't scrape close w/o doing a lot of damage.

So I'm looking for a simple way to make the loader blade better for snow. I'm thinking of drilling the front corners and bolting on a couple of 6" steel plate discs. These will maintain a safe ground clearance of about 1" even with the blade floating.

Anybody here ever try this? Also, any ideas who might sell such discs so I don't have to make them? My old snowblower had something similar, but only about 3" in diameter - too small.

Thanks for advice-

Bob.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Could you drill out some hockey pucks and attached them to the bucket?

Just a thought...


----------



## wstwind (Jan 19, 2005)

On a standard plow they are called "shoes". You can purchase these thru any dealer, and they may work for your application. They have the ability to be adjusted, this may help. good luck


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Just angle the bucket control up a llittle so the edge is about 1/2 inch off the pavement- leave it on float and the rear of the bucket will ride along the ground. That's how I did it when we used to have a small Kabota


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Some slot a pvc pipe and slip it on the edge of the bucket, others get fancy and slot a metal pipe and thread some holes to insert a bolt that you can tighten to hold it in place. I know a guy how has a stamped concert drive and bolts a 2x6 on the bottom of bucket to scrap with.


----------



## CrazyCooter (Jan 29, 2005)

scholzee said:


> Some slot a pvc pipe and slip it on the edge of the bucket, others get fancy and slot a metal pipe and thread some holes to insert a bolt that you can tighten to hold it in place. I know a guy how has a stamped concert drive and bolts a 2x6 on the bottom of bucket to scrap with.


I have a kubota B8200 and I use it all the time for plowing. I generlaly don't use the bucket for scraping, I use a blade for that. However, If after you remove most of the snow, you can angle the bucket all the way and use thelip to scrape, but it will wear down the edge. A simple way to do it is to use the pvc (which wears fast) or the 2x4, or .. take a small green maple log, rip it down the center, making a groove large enough to put the edge of the bucket in, and away you go. IF you break it, it's easy to fab another, and it doesnt take long. I have a dirt driveway, half thaws in the sun and the other half stays frozen. Makes things interesting. You could always make a backdrag that bolts on the edge on the bucket. Try a few things and see what works, best advice I can give.


----------

